# Signal control and tortoise



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

my question is if i have a tortoise with the lights connected to it ATM can i connect the 2 outputs into the light controller and use them as inputs? 

I can make a video of how they are now if need be if this is not totally clear.

I am asking this because i have a few options on signal controllers.

thx in advance for your help


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, you should be able to use the auxiliary contacts on the tortoise to the signal system to indicate the switch position.

The particular details of how to hook it all up will probably vary quite a bit depending on the controllers, and what you're intending the signal system to do. (just switch position indication, basic switch position and block occupancy, a full proper ABS or CTC system).


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Yes, you should be able to use the auxiliary contacts on the tortoise to the signal system to indicate the switch position.
> 
> The particular details of how to hook it all up will probably vary quite a bit depending on the controllers, and what you're intending the signal system to do. (just switch position indication, basic switch position and block occupancy, a full proper ABS or CTC system).


thank you i plan on having a fully Computer Controlled system when im done!


----------

